# Type of Wood



## anelk002 (May 14, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum. I am getting a b&w tegu from varnyard in the summer and am looking to build an enclosure now. I am making it 6x3x3 with the top 10" removable so I can get it through my doors. The big question I have is as far as the type of wood goes what would you all recommend. Like what type of plywood would work best and also look best. Dont want it to look like crap since it be taking up alot of space.


----------



## BOOZER (May 14, 2012)

gonna paint it? stain it? or natural? if you paint it, any type of exterior ply will work.


----------



## casey15 (Jun 18, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this forum. I am getting a b&w tegu from varnyard in the summer and am looking to build an enclosure now. I am making it 6x3x3 with the top 10" removable so I can get it through my doors. The big question I have is as far as the type of wood goes what would you all recommend. Like what type of plywood would work best and also look best. Dont want it to look like crap since it be taking up alot of space.



Oak Plywood would be good, it's extremely strong, can hold lots of weight, is very resistant. If you coated it with something it could hold up to weather. If you get white oak it's very nice looking. You also could paint it. It's more expensive but the quality is very good. I'd suggest not getting any plywood below a grade B if your looking for a nice look.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 18, 2012)

Oak ply wood, 3/8" with a fir frame works great and looks great as well. I would first seal with Thompsons Water Seal. Wait for it to cure. Then finish inside and out with marine grade polyurethane. Us extra coats on the inside and let it cure for a couple of weeks. Seal all the seams with aquarium silicone, let cure a week and your done.


----------

